# inline weights



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

have messed around a little this year with the weights does anyone know where i can find some kind of chart for the depth and speeds for inlines i have the trolling bible it has some stuff for the 50/50 method but i dont think the inlines are the same.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

I would think they both would be very similar,its basically weight and amount of line.Of course they both are very speed dependant also....


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The eighth edition of Precision Trolling has dive curves for the XPS painted inline weights.


----------



## OSU Bull (Aug 23, 2007)

I think he is looking for the answer to the equation for the ratio of weight vs. line out vs. depth. So am I? Very interested to see responces...Can someone also please clarify what inline weights are? Is it just a weight that attaches to the snap swival in front of your leader? Mostly ran with crawler harnesses? Sorry kinda hyjacked part of the the thread...

Andrew


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use the XPS weights snapped onto the swivel on my main line. I put an eight foot leader behind it, then attach a harness. They are very effective. Just as in most things fishing, there are really no set rules as to what you can and can't do with them. I'm sure you could run a crank behind them, or even a spoon.

I'd post the chart from precision Trolling, but I'm pretty sure that it would violate a copy write law or two.

Here are the XPS weights.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

The big water edition has inline weight in it also. Not the Bass pro shop inline like het posted but just weights I think they are called chain weights, they also have the chart for snap weights. All they are is a weight 2,3, and 4oz with a snap like a cloths pin to your line. They are very effective when the fish go deep.


----------



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

i saw that in the trolling bible i thought it was for a little faster speeds i dont recall it having the slower speeds .8-1.4 thanks for the inpute.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i use those bass pro weights too and have wondered how they run depth wise. i have the big water edition but it must be the 7th edition. it's too bad that once you have invested $25+ you can't get updates. i wouldn't even mind paying a buck or two. i e-mailed them to ask if the new pro guide covered weights etc, but apparently it's only lures. but that one does come with upgrades.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Here is what I use. VERY general rule of thumb. Since my boat can't go slower than 1.5 anything less is a moot point for me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

OSU Bull said:


> I think he is looking for the answer to the equation for the ratio of weight vs. line out vs. depth.
> 
> The depth achieved will vary depending on what diameter line is being use so there is no set equation.


----------



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

i run 30 & 40 power pro was mainly looking for depths for 1.0 -1.5 mph slow rollin big colorado blades.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

The cheat sheet is based on 8 lb diameter. For 1 mph just take the numbers one step further using same percentage differences.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

The 8th edition has the bass pro keel weights. just look uner the name this is the one with all the cranks in it. Its based on 1.5 mph and is on 10lb mono. so if you going slower or faster will have to tweak you lead lengths. Another ratio i preach at my seminars. At 1 mph with a 1 ounce inline what ever your lead length is your dpeth is half of that so at a lead of 30 you depth would be 15 hope this helps Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

blue dolphin said:


> The 8th edition has the bass pro keel weights. just look uner the name this is the one with all the cranks in it. Its based on 1.5 mph and is on 10lb mono. so if you going slower or faster will have to tweak you lead lengths. Another ratio i preach at my seminars. At 1 mph with a 1 ounce inline what ever your lead length is your dpeth is half of that so at a lead of 30 you depth would be 15 hope this helps Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


now gary, with that ratio-im assuming shallower or deeper diving lures would throw that off.....or was that for harnesses?


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

no that for spinners nothing to do with cranks totally different program sorry if i confused ya on that Gary


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

blue dolphin said:


> no that for spinners nothing to do with cranks totally different program sorry if i confused ya on that Gary


nope, no confusion here- just wanted to double check for myself and for the others so they knew as well.


----------



## OSU Bull (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, I thought I had the jist of what inline weights were...How well do they work off inline boards. I'm going to have to get the 8th edition, I have the older one. Please tell me that they made this one with waterproof pages...


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry Bull. The 8th edition is not waterproof either. I made a copy of the stuff I use the most. Put them in document protectors, tape tham closed and put that in a plastic bag. Leave my book at home now. From what I've heard. The next one out is supposed to be waterproof and be in a binder so that you can just buy the new upgrades for it. That will be the 9th edition and will also cost more.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The 9th Edition is out it cost 50 bucks, it's updatable, it's waterproof and like Bob said it's a binder format. http://www.precisionangling.com/ 

Erie outfitters has one out of the package so you can look at it, in stock too, last time I was there.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fishguy
I am trying to figure out your cheat sheet. 20% of line out? How much line do you start with? I am just curious as that would be an easy way to determine things quickly if I had a little more to go on.
thanks
ying


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I might put out two boards with 50' line out. One 1oz and one 2oz. If I am going at a speed of roughly 1.5 mph, my depths should be 15' for the 1oz and 20' for the 2oz, rough guess, starting point. What I do to make it real simple is take the first number in line out, say the 5 in 50', multiply that by the first number in the percentage, say the 3 in 30, and that is 15. If I put out a 3oz with 80' back, going 2mph, it would be 8 times 4 =32'. I keep it simple so I can do the math in my head, no decimal points. lol


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess the teachers were right when they said you will need to use math in the future


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Something is way off here !

According to "Big Water Edition" a 4 ounce snap weight 2 mph #30 mono, for 32 feet deep requires 210+ feet back ? ?

This is a heavier weight and set farther back than the 3 ounce 80 foot back to get 32 feet.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I base it on 8lb diameter. 220' of line out with inlines is not good imo., most of your depth is achieved in the first 50 or 60 feet. The more line out, the more drag, more bowing. And with that much line out tangles would be the norm. Whether or not the depths are acurate is not that important to me. What is, is that there is a system to cover different depths. If you put out 4 lines at 50' back with 4 different weights, you will be covering a 4 different depths. I don't need to know exactly how deep they are. I just need to know how to match it if one starts to catch. I have no clue what the book says. I just go by what I have been doing in the past. I do use 4 oz sinkers and by my calculation 100' back at 2mph would be 50' deep.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Reel snap weights and inlines are different inlines go deeper than snaps. The snap weights your talking about in the books is to let out 50ft snap on 4 ounces and then let out a total of 210 and also at 2 mph that makes a diffence to. Inlines are more speed sensitive than snaps like the one describe in the books. The precision trolling books are very accurate i would suggest get those so you not confused about how deep your getting and just concentrate on fishing hope this helps Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

So, are all you guys using line counter reels to get an accurate idea as far as how much line is played out? Spinning rods?
Thanks,
Ski


----------



## kingfisherie (Sep 22, 2007)

i used inlines and they were great in western basin but when i tried them on deep water suspended fish i found it almost impossible to keep my lines in the target zone wave action, currents, and speed affected them big time i gave up


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Ski, being able to know how much line you have out is a must! Line counters are the easiest but you can also count passes on a level wind, spinning reels would be next to impossible to accuratly measure unless you were to mark off sections of line say at 10ft intervals, but this would be a pita.

As for using inlines in deep water compared to shallow water its the same even easier in deeper water. In deeper water the fish will seldom be found down real deep esp. in the summer after the thermocline sets up. This will concentrate the fish at the area just above the temp break where the coolest water with the most oxygen will be found. One advantage to deeper water fishing is on sharp inside turns the lure behind the weight will drop as they slow way down, even stop if turning too sharp, in shallower water they will snag up on bottom in deep water they just get out of tht zone until they get back to speed.


----------

